#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Bíblia PHP

## GrayFox

Alguem sabe onde achar a Bíblia do PHP para download?

Nos p2p nao tem disponível, soh o conjunto do php+mysql, precisaria de tudo completo...


Obrigado pela atencao.

----------


## PatrickBrandao

Vc acha no e-mule.

Eu sinceramente prefico o arquivo de ajuda para windows do PHP (PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor -> Documentation) com extensão .chm em português.

----------


## PotHix

Æ!!

Se alguem achar repassem para mim...Eu tambem quero mas não encontrei...

Há braços

----------

